# baked beans



## smokeyjosh (Aug 12, 2009)

does any one have a good recipe for baked beans? if so can u share i have had smoked food on the brain for the past few days


----------



## Dutch (Aug 12, 2009)

Josh, you will find all kinds of bean recipes in the Side Items forum. Since you asked, here is my favorite bean recipe Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.

Side Item forum can be found here  Side Items


----------



## fire it up (Aug 12, 2009)

Josh, Dutch gave you a link to his bean recipe.
You asked for a good recipe but his are GREAT!  So only try making those if you want and absolutely delicious batch of beans.
Give 'em a try, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 12, 2009)

This is one I made this past week. I was just going to put some Bush's beans in the smoker but I did not have enough so I came up with the following. 
One big can of Bush's regular pork and beans,(24oz. I think it was). 1 16oz can of Great Northern beans with liquid from can and a 16oz. can of Pinto beans with liquid from can. Added 3 tbls of bacon fat that the wife keeps around for cooking eggs. (could use 6 pieces of fried, chopped up bacon). One medium onion diced and sauted. 1 finely chopped jalapeno, no seeds. Added 1/2 cup brown sugar, 1 8oz can tomato paste, 1 Tbls spoon garlic powder, 1 Tbls black pepper, 2 tsp cayenne.(1 if you like a little less heat, although these were not hot). Put beans in the smoker for 4 hours or so. I then added the drippings that were in the foil from the ribs I did. These came out fantastic. And they were even better the following day after reheating.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 12, 2009)

You can find them in On the frint page under side Items. I have a listing called Garbage Baked Beans. I hear dutch's are really good mine is just a differant recipe.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78060


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 12, 2009)

I will second Dutch's recipe.... family likes them more than the meat now... lol.

What is really awesome, if you trim your own ribs, save the skirt, put some rub on it, and put them in the smoker with everything else. Then 3 hours in when you would pull the regular ribs for foiling - pull the skirts off, chop 'em up and toss them into Dutch's beans. Once the skirt is in put the beans onto the smoker to cook for 2-3 hours (along with the ribs and what not) just make sure to hit them with a little smoke at least 1x.

All I can say is Heave! *beams of light pierce the clouds*angels singing*


----------



## garyt (Aug 12, 2009)

Josh, you will find all kinds of bean recipes in the Side Items forum. Since you asked, here is my favorite bean recipe Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.

Side Item forum can be found here  Side Items




His are the best I have ever made or had


----------



## morkdach (Aug 12, 2009)

go with the wicked beans there kick ass (thanks dutch)
try em and if ya have to modifieem the way ya like.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 12, 2009)

I find it very hard to fire up the smoker without doing Dutch's wicked beans... They are simply the best ever !!


----------



## tender loins (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree! I have made them with pork butts, ribs, chicken, prime rib roast, even Thanksgiving turkey! Perhaps the only time the smoker was on and DIDN'T make them was ... ... during break-in/seasoning! Oh, and once or twice when I was smoking peppers or tomatoes! hahaha!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 31, 2009)

I like good old slow cooked in a Dutch Oven, pinto beans!!!
  YES,Dutch,I have tried yours and they are "GOOD", but you can't get the Texas out of the Boy.....


----------



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay bbqfans, if you gotta have your pintos, give my Ranch Style Beans a try!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 31, 2009)

I make the wicked beans (snake bitten version) they are very good if you like some heat. Made a batch yesterday and they went over really well.


----------

